# Hey. :]



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey, my name is Amanda, i'm 15. I own a 16.3 TB chesnut gelding named Beau, pronounced like 'bo', and we event. Currently gonig at BN, moving up semi soon. Beau can compete up to training level easily. Hope i can get to know people here, i'm also on the board UHB, if any of you guys are on here! :]


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks!

so i should pry introduce beau beau. :]

here are pics of tyler, beau's leaser, and beau at an event they got 3rd at. 

















will post more, where i'm allowed to.. i'll figure that out now. haha


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Your horse is gorgeous- nice pics!
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

you lie! Beau is mine! he's in my barn! I stole him last week! he's sharing a paddock with Ganky  bahaha


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks everyone! :]

magiiiiee! You can have him, he is getting his teeth done tmmr, you can pay! :]]


----------



## runky (Jul 27, 2008)

Bahaha. UHB is retarded. xD


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

UHB IS being retarded. Hi, anyway. Catie, from UHB if you need me to jog your memory  glad we could all reconnect here


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Your horse is stunning!


----------

